# Back to the Future: Part one (1985)



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

How come no one has posted here! I mean come on it's only the best scifi movie known to Man kind! (With the exception of StarTrek movies) I could watch it over and over again!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

First movie of the series. Too cool! His Guitar playing rocked! His life s***** at the beginning and rocked at the end! 

The way he changed history was funny like did you notice that at the beginning the Mall was called Twin Pines Mall and at the end it was not. 

How he got his parents together and saved his life was totally cool! He did it all in a week! 

In the Beginning his  dad was stiil a geek; His mom was fat ugly and resentful: his brother was a lowlife and his sister wasn't much better. Then when he comes home His Fam just happens to be his Dream fam Rich and higher up the success scale... Plus now he can order Biff around! 

The ending was cool zipping, or flying  off to the future with his Girl, Jenifer, and the Doc. 

5 star rating here!


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

I think U pretty much said it all, rotgl .  I love this movie and just like I said before this movie was a classic the mint. it hitted thearters.  I still love these movies.  I mean I don't think Yah want me to go one about what I love these movies, I love the 2nd one the best .  I love his truck..rotgl I still want that truck 

Cheerio


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

Very True, Very True.  Alas no It's not my only fave, I have to thrown in a couple more, but it's up there will the classics I do believe


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

Oh I know! It is soo a classic! And I wouldn't say It was my fave movie either but it is definitly one of the best movies I've ever seen!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

Oh I know (gee I've been saying I"Oh I know" alot lately)! I wish I had one like it too!


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

ROTGL.  I been saying a lot of werid stuff to, so it's ok.  It's all good...rotgl


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

Yah I hear yah.  Like I have said, it's just a classic movie and it's such a great movie


----------



## padders (Mar 1, 2001)

a great film, one of the first sci-fi films i ever really watched i guess (would not have called it sci-fi in these days, probably didn't know what the word genre meant either) but yeah i like it. not sure which my favourite of the series is but guessing that is another thread!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

*2 padders*

Fave series vote thread..... will do!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

Anyway... Part one is a great movie initself but without the other two the ending would be lame.


----------



## Annette (Mar 6, 2001)

*Back to the Future*

Hi Asmiley, reading your threads about BTTF reminds of a few years ago, when I was single and childfree. My husband, myself and his friend went to the cinema and saw all three movies one after the other. It was absolutely brilliant. What sad people eh!!!!! We weren't the only ones either. The cinema was quite full. So you could say there are a few fans here in Birmingham, UK.

Annette.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 6, 2001)

Too cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to see alll three in a row one after the other! I never seem to be able to get to do that.


----------



## Nariko Fanel (Mar 6, 2001)

*heavy*

Great Scott! Twin Pines Mall lol Lone Pine Mall "You Killed My PINE!" "What is is pa?" lololol I LOVE this movie Doc is the best! "Pardon the model it's not up to scale" "You're my, my, my, mah... but you're so, so, so...thin!" running gag you're back here safe in 1965, 1885, 1985 where biff rules the world...heheheheh! ^^^^^^^^^_____________^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 6, 2001)

Again love those quotes!


----------



## Brit Chick (Sep 4, 2001)

You know what,  the BTTF movies are my fave 'poorly' films.  You know when you are not feeling too well, not so sick you take to your bed, but when you lay on the sofa curled up under a quilt and want to watch TV.   

I get the video's out of the cupboard and watch them in order.       Cos I've seen them all, like, a million times, it doesn't even matter if you doze off for a minute here and there cos you know exactly what comes next.

Sadly, I also find myself talking along with the dialogue - but I may try and pass that off on a fever next time I get caught muttering 'when this baby gets up to 88 miles an hour you are going to see some serious s**t'

I did a movie marathon a the Wimbledon Odeon once about 12 years ago, when the 5th Star Trek Movie came out - sat thru all 4 movies and then we got an early preview of ST 5 (pity it was so crap) - about 11 hours all in all but it was great fun.  It was in one of the small screens so there were only about 300 of us - all Trekkies so the beer and food just got passed around.


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 4, 2001)

SOunds cool.


----------



## star diva (Sep 24, 2001)

u can not watch enough of BTTF:kisses:


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 24, 2001)

No Kidding! MJFox and all that awesome stuff... just too cool.


----------



## neXus_6 (Apr 7, 2002)

*My Mom Has The Hots For Me...*

Hill Valley, 1985: Marty McFly's dad is a dork, his mum's an alcholic, his uncle Joey's in prison and his brother and sister are just weird. Dr. "Doc" emmet Brown has created a time machine which is powered by plutonium that he stole. after Doc gets killed, Marty takes the time machine and travels back in time.
Hill Valley, 1955: Marty McFly's dad is a teenage dork, his mum is just a normal teen who was supposed to fall in love with Marty's dad after he gets hit by Marty's mum's father. But Marty saves his dad and instead he gets hit by the car and his mum falls in love with him. Oh well, that's life yer!
Marty proves the 1955 Doc that he's from the future and only Doc can help him get back to the future. While Marty's there he tries to get mother-to-be to fall in love with his father-to-be and if he doesn't...Marty will cease to exist.
Will Marty's mum and dad live happy ever after and Marty gets back to the future? well, all you have to do is watch this great sci-fi comedy and find out...but you probably already have, right? Well, watch it again!


----------



## Superman_16 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Back to the future*

Hi!

Newbie here. i saw Back to the Future a few days ago on TV for, like, the 100th time   and i just wanna say that once you see this film again and again it just gets better and better every time...this film is simply AWESOME!


----------



## little smaug (Jan 4, 2004)

I think this is the first Sci-fi movie i ever saw, and it's still one of my favourites. The best bit is when Michael J Fox sings "Johnny B Good", i always sing along!


----------



## moviefan (Nov 8, 2005)

*Back To The Future*

Alot of people call this a teen flick but they are classic movies all three of them.
The third one is good but not as good as the first two . I like the first film becouse its fantastic everything is good about it . The car, the doc (christopher loyed) and of course Michael J fox as marty macfly . The best thing i like about it is the music of all three movies lolz classic !!! 

I like Back to the future part two more then one . its a mix of both films and you have flying cars and sirf bourds cool !!! A car that goes to 88 then goes back in time or future great stuff great time machine .


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Back To The Future*

I've never actually managed to watch the third BttF film. Anytime I suggest it, everyone always decides to watch all three "for the full effect". And by the end of the second, everyone is sitting there, slightly shellshocked, and never get around to watching the third

Love the first two though


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Back To The Future*

The first film is brilliant, a classic, I think.  The second one is awful, much too dark.  Not that dark is a bad thing, but just that I don't think it fits well with the vibe from the first film.  The third film is much better...make that much, much better than the second one, but I still don't like it near as much as the original.


----------



## manuel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Back To The Future*

I had the Panini (sp) sticker album for the first back to the future film.

I was somewhat younger then.


----------



## Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

The jokes that run through all three are the best, but this is a stand-alone film, with some of the best jokes of all three - the whole Calvin Kline joke: "I've never seen purple underwear before!"


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 6, 2007)

I can still watch this movie and enjoy it.  I loved the idea behind it and the lunacy of Christopher Lloyd's Doc.  I have all three and still watch them on a regular basis but the first one is my favorite.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 6, 2007)

I think the first _was_ one the best.  It had some great ideas, and some of the jokes were brilliant.


----------

